# Does anyone have a Canon 70-200is Lens???



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Yes, and why?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I am guessing he was hoping to borrow one for the event. Renting from a company like http://www.lensrentals.com/ would be a better bet, though not without cost.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Might be too late, but check with Le Camera on Route 1 in Trenton/Mercerville (right near the interchange of Rt. 295). He carries a ton of used pro & prosumer-type gear, and would probably be willing to rent you a lens or two....


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I second lensrentals. I rented a canon 10-22 from them for 3 weeks for a great price.


----------

